# Christmas Greeting from Bill Baumbeck



## RussFairfield (Dec 21, 2006)

If you haven't read Bill's Chtistmas Greeting, you should do so.

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Christmas_Greetings.htm


----------



## DocStram (Dec 21, 2006)

If there is one thing that divides a family, it's expressing political views. I don't think it belongs in IAP.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 21, 2006)

[] [] []

   MERRY 
 CHRISTMAS


----------



## Mudder (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />[] [] []
> 
> MERRY
> CHRISTMAS



Happy Winter Festival to you to.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree, it doesn't belong here. There is something disturbingly mental in the way he wrote that. It reads like something that belongs on an adolescents blog.


----------



## jeff (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13061

I thought that <b>"Discussions of politics and religion are not allowed."</b> was pretty clear.


----------



## Skye (Dec 21, 2006)

Dont worry, I dont think he wrote it. It's circulating the web.

Link to it back in 05. http://www.worldmagblog.com/blog/archives/021457.html

Eh, I still think it's funny. It's too bad people are so defensive that they cant discuss it like grown ups. Dave Chappelle had a funny commentary on this topic, but I probably cant say it here, even using a lot of ****'s rather than the real words. Funny.


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 21, 2006)

Who are you upset with, Russ for posting the link, Bill for posting the joke, or someone else?
  I still think its funny.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 21, 2006)

Does it break the rules to post such thngs with a warnig in the heading?


----------



## cd18524 (Dec 21, 2006)

It seems to me that I have seen a good number of religious posts lately.  To me this is more of a joke than a religious or politcal view.  

Chris


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I agree, it doesn't belong here. There is something disturbingly mental in the way he wrote that. It reads like something that belongs on an adolescents blog.



Frank,

Skye is right, Bill didn't write this.  I have gotten this from several of my email friends.  When I get emails, or as in this case, links to items I view as extreme to either side of the political spectrum I do as I do when I get those %#$*^^& "forward this to everyone you know" emails.  I softly tap delete and move on.  Life is too short and precious to spend time angry about things other people think.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 21, 2006)

Huh.. Just looks like a link to say Merry Christmas with a disclaimer so that the PC police does not try to shut him down. 

Hey BB, Merry Christmas (no political affliation mentioned here, Right?) []


----------



## fbearman (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a pretty conservative guy, but Bill's Christmas greeting just cracked me up - it gave me a really good chuckle, but I think that I took it in the spirit in which it was intended and accepted it from what I know of Bill.

Merry CHRISTmas to all!

........... and to all a GOOD night!

Fred Bearman
Port Huron, MI


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 21, 2006)

I am still trying to figure out what it says....Is there a lawyer in the house?[]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry Bill, we don't allow THOSE people here.


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 21, 2006)

[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2006)

For those of you who don't know Bill as well as I know him, let me assure you that Bill meant this in a humorous way.  The man has a wonderful sense of humor.  If you don't like his brand of humor, I fully appreciate that and perhaps you should take the message as a politically correct way of wishing "Season's Greetings".

Happy ChannaChristmaKwanzaaFestGreetings to "the old fart" and all of my friends at the IAP.


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry, Jeff and all. I thought this was humorous and had nothing to do with either religion or politics.

Forgive me for being insensitive to others sensitivities, and forgetting that we are now in the 21st Century where the wishing of "Merry Christmas" has become a political statement.

I have read this "Casual Conversation" forum before, and should have known that it wasn't always casual. Hereafter, I will stay from anything having to do with either casual or conversation.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Happy ChannaChristmaKwanzaaFestGreetings to "the old fart"...


Michael Wine hasn't posted here for a while; I don't think I'd bother sending him Happy Festivus greetings here.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm post...not post....post.....not post.....I think.....post! It's a jOOOOOOOOOOOOke! Knew it the minute I read it.[][][8D][^][][}][][8D][][][^]


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 21, 2006)

I enjoyed reading that, it was very funny!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 21, 2006)

After continuing to read this thread, I thought it important to mention that I do not think ill of Bill, Russ, or anyone else on the forum.  I was disturbed by a mention of mental state, and started off just to mention that the greeting was all over the 'Net, and was not penned by Bill.

Then, I got off on a slight rant about email chain letters which I do not care for at all.

So, if I seemed to take a shot at either Bill or Russ, that was not my intention.

BTW, Merry Christmas, Y'all! []


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 21, 2006)

In my circle, we call that a "brain fart". [)]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Dont worry, I dont think he wrote it. It's circulating the web.
> 
> Link to it back in 05. http://www.worldmagblog.com/blog/archives/021457.html
> ...



Yup it's been around for at least two years that I know of.

It was even on IAP last Christmas

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=11329


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2006)

One question, what is becoming of this country?  Why cannot someone post something like that, why can we not say MERRY CHRISTMAS?   I dont see people getting yelled at for saying other holiday greetings (did not list them for dont want people to say I single them out).  Did the words MERRY CHRISTMAS get added to the 7 words not to be spoken?  Why is it just those two words are not PC?  If people are going to complain then we might as well not even speak/type at all.

I have the solution lets just remove ALL celebrations be they political, religious or just because from society FOR EVERYONE.  Then the few that complain about someone saying MERRY CHRISTMAS can be happy.  Hope they enjoy losing the right to say greetings to their holiday as we have lost the right to say MERRY CHRISTMAS.


Forgive my rant,  I am just sick of the fact at my work saying MERRY CHRISTMAS is wrong now.  Russ sorry people have come down on your post.  Sadly, the joke on his greeting is the truth anymore.  So its not really a joke, its not political, it is something a person has to do anymore to CYA.


----------



## Monty (Dec 21, 2006)

I too take offense to people that take offense when someone post a "Merry Christmas" or "Seasons Greeting" to all.

At the risk of getting flamed myself, check out this Snopes post:
http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/humor/party.asp


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />I too take offense to people that take offense when someone post a "Merry Christmas" or "Seasons Greeting" to all.
> 
> At the risk of getting flamed myself, check out this Snopes post:
> http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/humor/party.asp



I thought that was funny also, but thats the way things are now.


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Mannie, I am going to print that out and post it on the wall of death at work.  Then I am going to sit there with my camera phone and wait for the manager to read it.  Should be as comical as when the other manager tried to deice a plane with regular water.  Needless to say not ONE drop of water reached the ground and pretty little icecycles  formed. [][][][]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 21, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS
MERRY CHRISTMAS 
MERRY CHRISTMAS

Did I offend any one??


----------



## Mudder (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13061
> 
> I thought that <b>"Discussions of politics and religion are not allowed."</b> was pretty clear.



I don't want to start a debate here but I do wish to ask a couple of questions and give a different viewpoint.

Does the original post begin the discussion or is the discussion start at the first reply?

If it is against the rules then why has this thread not been locked and removed from view?

Do folks who have religious themed tag lines also fall under the Religion and Politics rule?

I want to share something that is happening to my company right now. In some cases the failure to enforce a rule can cause more harm than good.

We had a person who was let go in the beginning of November because he was late to work 112 times since the first of the year. He went and got a lawyer and is in the process of suing us for discrimination because we could not produce on demand a list of every employee that has been late (even once) in the same time frame. Our company policy handbook briefly described the policy but is was loosely enforced since 99.8% of our employees did not abuse the policy.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if there is a rule in force then EVERYONE should be held accountable and it needs to be enforced on a non-selective basis.


Scott Hettel
A.K.A. Mudder


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />One question, what is becoming of this country?  Why cannot someone post something like that, why can we not say MERRY CHRISTMAS?   I dont see people getting yelled at for saying other holiday greetings (did not list them for dont want people to say I single them out).  Did the words MERRY CHRISTMAS get added to the 7 words not to be spoken?  Why is it just those two words are not PC?  If people are going to complain then we might as well not even speak/type at all.
> 
> I have the solution lets just remove ALL celebrations be they political, religious or just because from society FOR EVERYONE.  Then the few that complain about someone saying MERRY CHRISTMAS can be happy.  Hope they enjoy losing the right to say greetings to their holiday as we have lost the right to say MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> ...



Nicely put! Why is it only the Christian view that is seperated out. When other religions are brought up in areas, no one cries about seperation of church and state to them, That is what irks me.


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy Festives[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 21, 2006)

Bill ROCKS!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 21, 2006)

My problem with the so called "Christmas Greeting" is that it attempts to ridicule a group of people because of their political beliefs. Furthermore, the "Christmas Greeting" attempts to portray liberals as being Non-Christians. Believe it or not, liberals believe in God, pray, go to church, and treat others in a Christian manner. 

It doesn't seem very Christian like to ridicule those who have different beliefs. Penturners don't come to IAP to be bullied or ridiculed.  

Merry Christmas to all ... including..... Conservatives, Liberals, Independents, Moderates, Libertarians, Greenies, Prohibitionists .... and on and on.


----------



## jeff (Dec 21, 2006)

I am sorry. It looked to me like this was going to develop into a political argument, that's why I posted the link to the AUP. The message on Bill's site had the titles "Liberal" and "Conservative" which I took as political, something that ALWAYS historically erupts into a fight here. I was only trying to head it off. The first few posts seemed a little heated, so I tried to head it off. My bad. 

On a related issue: I'm a little sick and tired of people beating the tired old drum of political correctness and its alleged application at this site. Nobody has EVER said here that saying "Merry Christmas" or any other religuous greeting is discouraged, much less forbidden.

It seems there is some belief that you have to be politically correct at this site. Show me one single post where I've said that you can't say Merry Christmas, or happy whatever-you-want? Yes, I have locked, jailed, or otherwise squashed topics that get nasty or beligerant. 

Some people preface whatever they're saying with "gee, I know this isn't politically correct, but..." instead of just simply saying what they want. Why it's necessary to start a fire over something nobody has complained about is beyond me. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I was disturbed by a mention of mental state



Oh, heck.  That's just Frank's way of blowing kisses.  [8D]


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeff, I thank you for saying that.  I am glad to know your feelings on it.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy Boxing Day, eh!

[]


----------



## cozee (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



First, I agree completely with Mudder's post. Seems at times that some can post what they want and others cannot. I say this not just in light of politics or religion either. 

Secondly, I can fully agree with the separation of church and state rhetoric, ONLY if someone could please show me where in the Consitution this is stated as quoted. And without opinion of definition.

Shame one can freely express their indifference to Christianity by touting freedom of speech thus express their own beliefs while those who profess their belief in Christianity have their right to freedom of speech surpressed. All because the separation of Church and State has been twisted to suit an agenda.

In light of free speech . . . 

_<b>In celebration of the birth of our Lord and Saviour, Have a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a BLESSED NEW YEAR!!!</b>_


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 21, 2006)

AMEN!!!  Thanks, Greg  [][][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ditto:


----------



## Snazzypens (Dec 22, 2006)

Agree Greg. Well written
and I wish each and everyone of you a merry christmas and a prosperous new year
bye
Toni


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with Greg, no where is it written that there should be a seperation of church and state. In fact our founding fathers used their religion to help them draft the documents that we base all of our laws on. The fact that we can't say MERRY CHRISTMAS and have prayer in school, but they are free to call their religious holidays what ever they want and worship in peace is absolutely ludricris. I have no problem with whatever religion you want to practice, but don't tell me how to worship my God. If you take the Christ out of Chrstmas what is the true reason of celebrating? All you are left with is the commercially driven holiday. As for me and my family it will always be a MERRY CHRISTMAS. I agree with Jeff, my views may not be PC, but I don't care that is the way I fell.
Merry Christmas to all,
Andy


----------



## Mark4583 (Dec 22, 2006)

In celebration of the birth of our Lord and Saviour, Have a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a BLESSED NEW YEAR!!!
  Wait! Can you say Blessed New year?
    Its crazy how people get upset over others beliefs and oppinions, Isnt this what makes the USA what we are, because we can express ourselves without fear of retribution?
  I may not always agree with your oppinion
   But I will allways respect your oppinion.
     Merry Christmas and a Blessed Happy New year!!


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 22, 2006)

Cozee and twoofakind I think Jeff has clearly stated that if you do not want the thread locked keep the politics out of it.  Both of the posts are pushing that thin line a little too far.  If you wish to say Merry Christmas than say so, if you want to make a polical statment take it elseware.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 22, 2006)

I wasn't going to post on this, I thought the whole thing was silly... I read Bill's post and thought it funny, got a good laugh, closed the post and when on....

I have no qualms or arquements with anything anyone says or does that does not hurt anyone else, anyone can say or believe what they want... that is the premise that this country was built on... your religion, your belief, etc... just don't tell me I HAVE to have the same beliefs or that I can't have my own 

Merry Christmas to everyone and a happy and prosperous New Year.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 22, 2006)

I just checked. I held a mirror up to his nose. No pulse. No sign of life. The horse is dead. 
Let's stop beating it and go turn some pens.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 22, 2006)

Whatever we think of his message, most agree it does not belong here.
I have expressed what I think of it. Regardless of whether he wrote it or not, he posted it on his web site and it represents his views and his business.
That said, I'm a stout defender of the First Amendment. Regardless of what the message says (short of inciting treason, porn, etc.) it is his site and his business, he has the right to post it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />...most agree it does not belong here.



Did I miss the poll that allows you to state that categorically.  The only thing I can conclude, and I actually have knowledge of this, is that you are a bitter person with a personal grudge towards Bill.  I can also vouch for the fact that when your bitterness takes over, you suggest that your target has mental and/or emotional problems and needs professional help.  You are also not qualified to make that judgement, either.  These types of statements are what does not belong here.  It's nothing but an unwarranted personal attack.  Get over yourself, Frank, because a number of us are sick of reading your berating rants towards other members.  Oh, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 22, 2006)

Jeff/Doghouse,
If my post is on the edge of not being allowed, by all means delete it. I did not wish it to come across as my political stance and did not realize that it did, just making a statement. I agree with Al, lets get back to work.
Andy


----------



## airrat (Dec 22, 2006)

Andy I didnt think your post was political it was more religious.  The people that called this political were on the first page and first few post.   Funny how a couple people can make this a huge issue when they could have just ignored it and not posted.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />I just checked. I held a mirror up to his nose. No pulse. No sign of life. The horse is dead.
> Let's stop beating it and go turn some pens.


I was wrong about beating a dead horse. He isn't dead. As a matter of fact, upon closer inspection I realize he wasn't even a horse.  It was a dog.  With that said, let's let sleeping dogs lay.   
Now it's really time for us to all go turn some pens.


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />Jeff/Doghouse,
> If my post is on the edge of not being allowed, by all means delete it. I did not wish it to come across as my political stance and did not realize that it did, just making a statement. I agree with Al, lets get back to work.



It's inaccurate, but it's not over the edge []

What is driving me nuts about this topic is that several posters have made statements that strongly suggest there is some kind of political correctness required at this site. There is not now and there never has been. What we don't tolerate is bickering over who is right and who is wrong. That includes blanket statements such as "MY (God or politics or lathe or finish method)" is the "ONLY ONE" and the rest of you be damned. 

Now, I said that your post was inaccurate, but I guess that what you were commenting on was Greg's assertion that "separation of church and state" is not in the constitution. Of course he is correct. But you added to that by saying that the founding fathers used their beliefs to help them draft the documents on which we base our laws. Separation of church and state was certainly one of Thomas Jefferson's beliefs. See his 1802 letter to the Danbury Baptists. 

He clearly explains that the intention of the constitutional statement that the legislature shall "make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof," is intended to create (his words: "thus building") separation of church and state. In a speech in 1808, he also said "Erecting the "wall of separation between church and state, therefore, is absolutely essential in a free society."

I agree with you that the concept of separation of church and state has been perverted umpteen ways to suit many purposes. Clearly, it was not intended to squash the expression of religious beliefs, but that's how it has been used. 

I find American history fascinating. What I find even more amazing is the belief that the founding fathers intended this country to be a nation of Christian values. Nothing could be further from the truth. The evidence to the contrary is overwhelming. What they did intend is that each and every one of us hold whatever religious or non-religious beliefs we wish, in peace and quiet without interference from anyone.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Andy I didnt think your post was political it was more religious.  The people that called this political were on the first page and first few post.   Funny how a couple people can make this a huge issue when they could have just ignored it and not posted.


Well, Tom ... since my post was the very second one to appear, I reckon you're talking about me. With that in mind, I would like to address your comments in an open and forthright manner.  The evidence clearly shows that BB opened his first greeting with the statement "For My Liberal Friends, Family, and Customers" and his second greeting with "For My Conservative Friends, Family and Customers".  With the use of the words "Liberal" and "Conservative" he cast his greeting within the realm of politics.  Thus, I felt that since the "Greetings" were politically related they did not belong in IAP.

Unfortunately, there were zealots among us who, without forethought, immediatley interpreted my concern to be one of having to do with us wishing "Merry Christmas" to each other. That was clearly not my intent. Never once did I state that I was opposed to wishing a religious greeting within our forums.  I was, and still am, opposed to the presentation of political beliefs and views in IAP. 

I resent your statement "Funny how a couple people can make this a huge issue when they could have just ignored it and not posted."  I, my friend, have as much right to post in IAP as any other IAP member.
Unfortunately, there are IAP members who are quick to jump at the opportunity to present their religious views and are even quicker to jump at the opportunity to claim they are more religious than others.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 22, 2006)

Jeff,
I guess what I should have said was their beliefs or disbeliefs influenced their decisions on what to include. If you read some of their letters you would start to think they either did not believe in a god, or they were devoted christians to the core. I should not make claims such as I did without doing further research.[]
Thanks,
andy


----------



## Jamie (Dec 22, 2006)

It's just a little satirical humor.


----------



## cozee (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted what I posted because it is what I not only beleive but try to live my life by. My comments were not directed at Jeff but at those on this board who tout the PC rhetoric. I used to have a signature which was religiously based but after enough pm's, emails, and comments in posts I removed it. Whay you beleive is what you choose to believe and there is nothing I can do to change that myself. And I served this nation so you could have the right to make that choice. But I also served so that who choose to do so can voice their beliefs even if it isn't politically correct.

Isn't it funny that there is no other name that can stur up so much animosity and or argueing than the name of the Son of God, our Lord Jesus Christ. Seems it is written He said that would happen. Must be some truth in that ol' Bible!! Don't hear people fussin' over the name of Allah, Budda, or any of them other gods.


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 22, 2006)

Gee I think I remember a whole uproar over a picture of Allah in a newspaper... Hmmm...

Everyone is sensitive about their own religion.  As a Catholic, I find all the thumping separatists offensive in their narrow minded view of the world.  When they do not understand their own history.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 22, 2006)

I've read thru all of the posts in this forum at least three times. Not once .... not once ..... have I seen anybody make a comment that we should not say "Merry Christmas" in IAP. It's typical of those who want to feel persecuted to be so much on the lookout for someone being critical of them that they push the "You're Trying to be Policitally Correct" button before anybody even says anything politically correct.
By the way, I happen to be Christian as well .... maybe not your kind of Christian ... but only God will be the judge.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 22, 2006)

Al, good post!  I don't know if we agree politically, nor do I care.  I try to live by a line of a song by, of all people, David Allan Coe - "The one thing I have learned is this, You can't shake hands with a fist."

BTW, Al, I am proud to know you.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 22, 2006)

Ditto Jeff.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm know I'm going to get flamed for this, but I have to say this.

I think the response to this thread is stupid and childish, all Bill was trying to do was be funny. Why can't people take it for what it was meant to be. Laugh at it or don't, but don't make a big fuss over nothing.

Fire away and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## airrat (Dec 22, 2006)

Al you obviously knew exactly how the rules of the site were/are stated about religion/politics.   Therefore, you posted that you do not believe that post should be allowed due to political content.  My comment restated if you knew that and you also know the debate that would arise from your post, why?  Yes you have a right to post as does everyone else here.  But looking back now, would you still post it or pass it by?   

BTW some places do consider the term "Merry Christmas" is considered religious.  Therefore, it does get put into the catagory or the rule Jeff posted.


----------



## Awoodfan (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow people get a life. It was a joke. Now get back to turning something and Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.

Ron

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 22, 2006)

Ron is absolutely right.
I hope that everyone has a wonderful Christmas, or whatever else you may celebrate, and I hope that if you are traveling you have safe travels.


----------



## cozee (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, I am always game for a good debate/discussion. Seems there are clearly opposing sides here and they seem to have something to say. So as to divert anymore of this thread from continuning here, I have a shut down board I can quickly resurrect if anyone would like to prove they are more than rhetoric and agenda???!!! Let me know and I can have it cleaned up and open in about an hour!!![] It would be open for all to see but I to keep things so that we don't have any keyboard warriors, to post, registration will be required. This would only be a board for those to go and hash things out so as to keep it from tarnishing things here any further. This is in now way an intention to draw away members to a new pen board as I have no desire to compete with what is already available. Besides, I have one I like to call home anyway.

Anyone got game?????[][][][]


----------



## woodwish (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />I just checked. I held a mirror up to his nose. No pulse. No sign of life. The horse is dead.
> Let's stop beating it and go turn some pens.



OK, now this is a quandry.  I was going to follow this advice and turn some pens but they are for Christmas gifts, can I post pictures of them since you now know my intentions?

Disclaimer: the above was just a joke in a weak attempt to lighten up this thread some.  Merry Christmas to all, and if that offends you I am sorry but just go read another thread or something!


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 24, 2006)

I have seen the post by Bill and thought it was funny, in a wry sort of way.  
Monty, I thank you for that link.  I had not seen that before.  My throat and sides are aching from laughing so hard.
Jeff, for being the one to originally post a reminder of an IAP rule, you certainly seemed to break that one.  (I happen to disagree with your assertion.)  Just thought I would point that out...don't hate me.
What fascinated me about this whole post was how polarizing this was.  I think that the people that participate in this forum are some of the best people on earth.  People to whom the words honesty, integrity and commitment are not just words but a way of life.  Yet for all of that, we were so close to having a melee break out...over Christmas.  Hmmm.
I hope everyone is able to spend time with loved ones during this season and show others love.  That is what this season is supposed to be about.  Be safe.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 24, 2006)

merry xmas Bill[]


----------



## Fangar (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy PICKLE- DAY

Fangar


----------



## cozee (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> 
> Anyone got game?????[][][][]



I didn't think so!!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


It's time for us to move on ... let this thread die ... and let it go.  It's much more pleasant in IAP when we have comradery and a spirit of community.  
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas[]


----------



## Bill Baumbeck (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Well, my Christmas message has been put into its box to await next year's Christmas season.  Five pages of reply's.  You all never cease to amaze me! :&gt

My Christmas message has been replaced by our After Christmas Sale which begins tomorrow.

Hope everyone had a great day and keep in mind why we celebrated!

Bill Baumbeck
www.arizonasilhouette.com


----------



## chitswood (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />Bill ROCKS!


[][]
Glad you posted Russ, I've read other versions, but this was much better. I also think its rather brave of Bill to put that on his site.[}]

He probably shouldn't have used it as the difference between his liberal/conservative friends though...


----------



## DocStram (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> It's time for us to move on ... let this thread die ... and let it go.  It's much more pleasant in IAP when we have comradery and a spirit of community.
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!



Happy New Year Everybody!!


----------



## whatwoodido (Dec 27, 2006)

This banter really shows everyone understands the true meaning of Christmas.

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year.

Drew


----------

